# Explain please



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

estrus chirp and the female invitation---is there some where i can hear an example of each


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You can preview lots of sounds on Foxpro's site:

FOXPRO, Inc. - High Performance Game Calls.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

you know i am not really sure what an estrus chirp sounds like. thats a dang good question


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

thanx alot Mr. Miller----that answer really helped alot---thanx again!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

would that be the sound a doe makes when the big buck mounts her? LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I have heard many "experts" claim they know the sound. Good luck trying to get a strait answer on this one.
Not being a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*, just being honest.
"ELK INC" claims they got it figured out in there last video.
"Coyote challenge" is the title.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

It is 4 or 5 short soft yips or so I am told by one that should know.


----------

